
Why Creative People Are Eccentric - 6ren
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-unleashed-mind&print=true
======
daimyoyo
I'm creative enough to deduce why people like me are eccentric. I believe it's
a function of how our minds operate. We(or more accurately I) cannot simply
turn my mind off and conform to social norms we can't justify. As an example,
I understand the need to wear pants in public. That's not a problem. What I
can't understand is how wearing a suit(a fashion that really hasn't changed in
over 150 years) makes me more productive, improves the quality of my code. And
I also cannot understand why I would ever need to wear a tie(except as a
napkin, though that seems to be frowned upon.) So creatives can follow social
structures they can justify, but won't conform for the sake of conformity.
Again, I'm not a sociology professor, nor am I a psychologist, I'm someone who
has been labeled both creative and eccentric most of my life.

------
bitslayer
So... why ~are~ creative people eccentric? Eccentrically, I have decided to
not pay for this article. Creatively, I am still interested in whatever
insights the article may contain.

~~~
antoinevg
Could not read the article either but I'm eccentric because the fundamental
material creativity exercises on is the self!

